# Cooking for my dog?!



## Adam Gore (Aug 20, 2011)

So I've been reading a lot of these "What do you feed" threads. Curently my 4mo. old pitbull/akita mix is on purina one pro plan large breed puppy formula. My friend told me to take him off it because it contains corn meal in it. He told me corn is like crack to dogs. It converts straight to sugar, and contributes to very HYPER dogs. Thoughts? I am also looking into feeding raw. I read a post that also tied together the idea of hunting too! I am a gun enthusiast, and recently got my CWP, and have wanted to find an experienced hunter to take me out for the first time. I am a cook by trade, and was thinking this could be a FANTASTIC way to tie together the 3 real passions in my life. Shooting, prepping/cooking, as well as my dog (the feeding aspect). Where can I find some good guidlines on doing healthy raw food diet. I see a lot about meat and bones, which is the obvious protein base. But I REALLY need a good recource on everything from portion size, to how much protein, how much veggies, what KIND of proteins and veggies. Do they NEED supliments? What kind? etc. I'm trying to research deeper into the subject, and the forum has a lot of specific questions and answers, but I'm interested in a broader look, where I can get a good base, then zero in on specific things I'm interested in. Thank in advance!

Adam


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php


----------



## Adam Gore (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Jennifer,
I just signed up for an account. I was unfamiliar with that site. Was there some article or area in specific you had aimed for me to see? Or should I just dig in once I get my account authorized? Looks like a PHENOMINAL recource though! Thanks!

Adam


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://leerburg.com/feedingarawdiet.htm


----------



## Adam Gore (Aug 20, 2011)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> http://leerburg.com/feedingarawdiet.htm


AMAZINGGG!!!! Thank you so much for the hellp!!

Adam


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Adam, the Leerburg info is great, and you can do a search on here as well. Lots of raw feeders on here and alot of folks who have much knowledge in the area of canine diets.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Your title ("cooking") threw me off. 

Looks like you meant raw, right?

LB is way up there among active raw-feeding sites.

However, I also recommend that you order the MacDonald book (cheap, accessible, hands-on). http://leerburg.com/970.htm It will give you the gist, and Cindy's Q&A will fill in a lot too.





Adam Swilling said:


> .... and you can do a search on here as well. Lots of raw feeders on here and alot of folks who have much knowledge in the area of canine diets.


Yep, here too!




eta
The food you mentioned is (IMO) crap in a bag.


----------



## Adam Gore (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help and support everyone!! I have been SOO deep into this in just the last 24 hours...I can't put my laptop down! lol....And it's a shame...Already I'm catching flack from other friends and people who are so unexperienced in this neck of the woods, but more so at how closed minded they are, since they are obviously uninformed. That's what really bothers me. Even if I choose NOT to feed raw, I'll be well educated on the subject, from an unbiased position. So to you guys...THANKS A BUNCH for all the recources, and first hand knowledge you're sharing with ME! And to the rest of em...IGNORANCE IS BLISS...Unfortunatly...their dogs know better!  haha.

-Adam


----------

